# Alum Creek Muskie May 6, 2009



## rdevincenzi (Aug 6, 2008)

My fishing buddy Phil Anderson and I braved the wind and rain again to chase the elusive musky. We drift the dam casting to shore from 3pm to 630pm with decent results. Phil caught his on a medium size baby bass crankbaits. Mine was caught using a Joe Bucher shallow raider. The hot spots were the points next to the spillway and a spot half way down east side of the dam in 12 feet of water. FYI - The water is up substantially today from Friday. I put in at Galina and the water appeared to be up 4 feet.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice fish! you guys seem to be getting them a lot recently.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice fish and great to be out braving the weather....I watched a bass fisherman tuesday get a real nice one.....it didn't fit in his net(only got half of it in) and flipped out........saugeye for me that night after work.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice job fellas! Nice report and good to know that someone is catching them casting instead of trolling by the dam. We have boated seven this year, all caught casting rattle traps near cheshire. What kind of boat are you guys in? I fish a 17' Tracker Targa with a 90 HP merc...say hi if you see us out there flogging for muskies!


----------



## rdevincenzi (Aug 6, 2008)

We fish a 2007 Targa 165 windshied version with a 90 Mec. Our total for the year is 4 all caught at the dam. Thanks for the tip on cheshire. I haven't tried by traps yet. We will have to give that a try. Good luck!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Very Nice fish, couldnt help but notice the pliers in the background of the one pic, alot easier on your didgets with those


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice fish!!!! Muskie seems to like the rain and bad weather. It is a little easier for them then it is the fishermen. I fish Alum quite a bit and sometimes chase after them as well. My brother boated the biggest one this year at 36" (nice and fat). I fish out of a brown Smokercraft with a 40hp Yamaha. My name is Adam. I will keep and eye out for both you guys. Seems like it has been a really good year for fisherman at Alum, myself included. I am in search of the 48" and up version of your fish. I know they are in there. I hope one of us from OGF finds it. Good luck.


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

By the way, most of my muskie this year have come near rocks or shallow water using a suspended jerk bait, 4 or 5 inces long in many different colors. I figured I would add some usefull info instead of just b.s.


----------



## rdevincenzi (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on the suspended jerk bait. I'll give that a try. Good luck to you.


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats on a good day.


----------

